# Successful soil amendments



## jonlaxx (Jun 10, 2020)

Has anyone turned a clay soil lawn into a healthy lawn without doing a complete reno?

I'm currently into a long project to reno a back yard into something that can be sustainable. My current plan is to do major aeration in the fall and to add peat/top soil mix along with a bio char to recharge and break up the clay. I will also be leveling out some lower places in the yard to help with drainage.

So with that being said am I missing anything else that I should add to amend the soil?


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

First you could take a soil sample to check the OM%. If it's low then adding OM will be best to help the clay particles aggregate together and give your soil some macropores. Compost is usually best but make sure it is from a quality source. It should smell earthy, not have weeds growing in the pile, etc. It should contain over 50% organic matter. Most companies will provide a compost report upon request. T reason compost is used is because it's usually cheaper than bags of peat moss. Around here you can get a cubic yard for $10.

A good compost usually goes down first then aerate it into the soil. This will help punch it into the soil. It's best to not put down more than 1/4" inch across the lawn, aim on the side of less than more or you could create soil layers. You could repeat this process once a year(fall) or twice(spring, fall).

Soil amending would only be used if you were renovating the entire lawn. The above will work and keep your grass alive. If your soil test shows you are low in P and K then use fertilizers that contain them or buy separate fertilizers to use with your N source.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So depending on the type of clay gypsum can make it less sticky so water penetrates better. Fertilizing the grass and mulching clippings is a good way to add organic matter.
My clay is so dense and sticky the admittedly cheap Ohio Steel aerator needs more weight than rated and I have to regularly stop and unplug the spikes. So far the single best thing I have found for my lawn is fall fertilization.

Last summer I began to actually try to improve my lawn, I put some humic, kelp and Air-8 on it, didn't see any big difference not that you would expect too but if all fertilized more heavily than ever before and this year it came in better than ever. Unfortunately a lot of POA T. but that is a separate thing. I injured myself Memorial day-ish and haven't been able to do much since so I haven't kept up on the Humic, kelp, Air-8. Recovering will be back to spraying soon but lawn is looking good without the extra attention I wanted to give it.

Basically I would make compost in place with fert, you know what you are getting, not adding chemicals from someone else's lawn(municipal compost) or weed seeds or anything.


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

jonlaxx - Here's an article that you should find helpful.

https://extension.psu.edu/using-composts-to-improve-turf-performance


----------

